# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Intgration de bonita bpm avec mule esb

## Sarah dumont

Bonjour,
Pour la premire fois que j'utilise un bpm, il m'a t demand de l'intgrer avec le mule esb, sur le site de mule, j'ai trouv qu'il existe un connecteur pour bonita qui permet le transport entre les deux sur le lien http://www.mulesoft.org/bonita , mais le problme que son tlchargement renvoi vers une page d'erreur et mme sa documentation, je voudrai vous demander alors si il y a un autre moyen pour raliser cette intgration, ou juste une ide qui pourra m'aider  avancer.
Merci

----------

